
Ask HN: Is there an OS wide website blocker that is safe to use? - sidcool
My productivity in WFH environment has suffered a bit with Hacker news, reddit, Elon Musk etc.  I have been trying to find a site blocker, but most are browser based and little sketchy.<p>I am tired of looking for a privacy conscious, OS wide (Mac) website blocker.  I would pay for such a tool any day.
======
dhaavi
While I'd love to recommend you the Portmaster, it unfortunately is not yet
available for MacOS.
[https://safing.io/portmaster/](https://safing.io/portmaster/)

But you actually have already paid for something like that, it just isn't Open
Source: MacOS itself. You can use parental controls to block domains system
wide, afaik.

------
numpad0
Pi-Hole or /etc/hosts?

btw how long will domain based block stay viable?

~~~
sidcool
> btw how long will domain based block stay viable?

I did not get it.

